# Did any childhood cartoons of yours hold up?



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2015)

I will also be accepting live action as part of this.

Earlier this afternoon I was faced with a choice
1) Slap this computer hard enough that it played the Sony presentation

2) Continue binge watching the good wife.

3) Rewatch a late 90's UK driven sci fi kids TV show called Aquila in VHS rip quality on youtube (apparently there was no DVD). Being a UK TV show there was 2 series of 7 and 6 episodes of about 22 minutes a piece respectively. I also found the author had written a sequel book in the subsequent years, even if the synopsis seems a lot like the second series.

2) was delayed for a few hours and instead 3) happened (as in I watched the lot). It held up and if US guidelines on the matter are anything to go by would still blow minds there today.


As it held up it got me thinking what else there might be that also holds up and such a thing usually makes a good topic.

Having seen a lot of it in recent years there is a lot that did not make it, as a rule I reckon the more that people try to slip things past the censors the better.

Also


----------



## T-hug (Oct 29, 2015)

Man I loved Trapdoor lol

My ultimate favorite of all time is *Ulysses 31*:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulysses_31
The plot line of the series describes the struggles of Ulysses and his crew against the divine entities that rule the universe, the ancient gods from Greek mythology. The Gods of Olympus are angered when Ulysses, commander of the giant spaceship Odyssey, kills the giant Cyclops to save a group of enslaved children, including his son. Zeus sentences Ulysses to travel the universe with his crew frozen until he finds the Kingdom of Hades, at which point his crew will be revived and he will be able to return to Earth. Along the way they encounter numerous other famous figures from Greek mythology who have been given a futuristic twist.

Just listen/watch this intro, it's too good:


I think it holds up and the story and characters are awesome with a continuance throughout the series. It has some pretty mature themes in it too.


*Bravestarr*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BraveStarr
Doesn't really hold up but it was awesome at the time, dude had mad powers and was like a space Marshall. I used to love it when the enemies arrived and all of the town would get covered in armor shutters etc. when the alarm sounded and then the Marshall would come out on his own and fuck shit up with his animal powers and rad horse!




*Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jayce_and_the_Wheeled_Warriors
I don't remember much about this apart from all of the vehicles had like organic parts and weapons that could smash up the enemies. They had like saw blades and grabbers and all kinds of violent shit. Was awesome and looking at the animation it seems to hold up.




I wasn't going to post this as it's a pretty obvious one but DAT THEME!
*M.A.S.K*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.A.S.K.
MASK had everything, cool vehicles, great characters and an awesome theme track, pretty sure I had some figures from it too and vehicles etc.




*Maid Marion and Her Merry Men*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maid_Marian_and_Her_Merry_Men
This used to crack me up back in the day, it was so stupid but funny too.



You can watch the whole lot on YT:



What this thread has made me realize is that the 80s had some bad ass scifi cartoons and there really isn't anything like it any more, at least on UK TV.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 29, 2015)

I still like Ed Edd 'n Eddy


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Ulysses 31 (else it was some other sci fi cartoon based on a greek myth) was on really early on Channel 4, some point after transworld sport and before Sharky and George (which also holds up). I never really got into it but thinking back it was one of those that I probably should have watched from the start.
On sci fi cartoons... yeah I guess there is a dearth of them of late. Though I can suggest Malo Korrigan from 2003 or so and if you have never seen the Starship Troopers animated series (sometimes called Roughnecks) then I pity you having to navigate the mess the DVD releases made of it but it is good underneath it all.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes
Spongebob (seasons 1-3)
Yugioh GX
Ducktales
Chowder
Flapjack
Timone and pumba
Pokemon (until shinoh)
Kirby right back at ya
Arthur

Those are all shows I still watch today and liked them very much


----------



## zac122 (Oct 29, 2015)

^basically my list there minus pokemon and yugioh.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 29, 2015)

The only cartoons I watched as a kid were Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog and eventually Pokemon. As an adult I tracked down the VHS tapes of AOSTH only to find out that only accounts for about half the episodes, so I bought the DVD box set which finally lets me own all of them. It's a ridiculous cartoon. It was never great in the first place, much less now. I think the Nostalgia Critic review pretty much nailed it. Minimal effort in the animation, nothing makes sense, we only let it slide as kids because it was Sonic, and he was the shit back then. But I still occasionally put it on as background noise.

As for Pokemon, I only got to watch the first couple of seasons, I had no access after that. Been catching up on Netflix and a few other websites for the other seasons. It's pretty formulaic but still has a charm to it. Surprisingly the movies hold up a lot better if you ask me. Characters get a bit more depth to them and there's not so much of the 'been there done that' of the earlier episodes. I'm also glad that Team Rocket eventually stopped doing that ridiculous motto every episode.


----------



## TecXero (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a few, off the top of my head, I watched that I think still hold up:

Batman TAS
Gargoyles (first two seasons)
Animaniacs
Freakazoid
The Tick (cartoon series)

I'm sure there's more, but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 29, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> The only cartoons I watched as a kid were Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog and eventually Pokemon. As an adult I tracked down the VHS tapes of AOSTH only to find out that only accounts for about half the episodes, so I bought the DVD box set which finally lets me own all of them. It's a ridiculous cartoon. It was never great in the first place, much less now. I think the Nostalgia Critic review pretty much nailed it. Minimal effort in the animation, nothing makes sense, we only let it slide as kids because it was Sonic, and he was the shit back then. But I still occasionally put it on as background noise.
> 
> As for Pokemon, I only got to watch the first couple of seasons, I had no access after that. Been catching up on Netflix and a few other websites for the other seasons. It's pretty formulaic but still has a charm to it. Surprisingly the movies hold up a lot better if you ask me. Characters get a bit more depth to them and there's not so much of the 'been there done that' of the earlier episodes. I'm also glad that Team Rocket eventually stopped doing that ridiculous motto every episode.



General that's true for alot of shows since with many (like spongebob) latter seasons go down in quality.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 29, 2015)

Pokemon - The Kanto and Johto seasons, for sure, I'm not sure about the others, I never saw past Johto.

Spongebob - It's still a laugh to watch. I think it gets flak and labelled as "overrated," but I don't agree. If anything, it's better to watch now and try and catch the adult references.

Ed, Edd, N' Eddy - Classic, a lot of Cartoon Network shows still hold up with me. Rolf and Johnny, great characters.

Dexter's Lab - Mandark is awesome, I now smile big time when I spot the voice actor in various movies. WarGames, Assault of the Killer Bimbos, it's amazing he had some movies under his belt before Dexter's Lab.

Looney Tunes - Space Jam, the individual shorts, they all are awesome.

South Park - I did see it as a kid, and have caught up to all the episodes, but it's not like the other shows where it's been a long time since I saw them.

Fairly Oddparents - I don't mind the baby Poof episodes, but I go with the pre-baby episodes.

Hey Arnold

Scooby Doo - whichever version works with me.

All That - I want to see more as an adult though.

Dragon Ball and Z - I binged watched it a few years ago, so it hasn't been too long a time I watched the shows, and last week I saw Resurrection F.

Jimmy Neutron

Johnny Bravo!

Cow & Chicken

I Am Weasel

The Grim Adventures Of Billy And Mandy

Batman: The Animated Series

Pretty much any show that was in Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon up until 2007. Starting that year, I was generally watching TV less and less, but 2010, I was done with TV.


----------



## zac122 (Oct 29, 2015)

SpongeBob gets my vote simply for the early ween references.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2015)

Something that sits in my memory is "Les Sauveteurs du Monde", litterally, "The World Savers"

It was all about TRUE humans, people that cared about others, whatever the danger was.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 30, 2015)

My favorites cartoon for looooooooong time ago until now.

Bobobobs
Widget The World Watcher
Tom and Jerry
The Power Puff Girls
SpongeBob Square Pants
Scooby Doo
Flintstones
Voltron
Thundercats (old and new version)
Pokemon series
Digimon series
Dragon Ball series
Smurfs

and much more.....


----------



## roo1234 (Oct 30, 2015)

40s & 50s Woody Woodpecker. Gold.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 30, 2015)

Atomic Betty
Growing Up Creepie
Ruby Gloom
The Mighty Hercules from the 60's (Okay i just discovered it recently but its good!)
Creepschool
Mona The Vampire


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 30, 2015)

Seriously I had to stop because I'd fill up so many pages (I had more, found out I can't have more than 10  ) but damn I loved my childhood


----------



## AlanWeird (Oct 30, 2015)

My big one was the Pirates of Dark Water. 

It's incredible. Others I loved... Don't hold up as well, but this did. Bigtime. 

Unfinished though.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> Atomic Betty
> Growing Up Creepie
> Ruby Gloom
> The Mighty Hercules from the 60's (Okay i just discovered it recently but its good!)
> ...


Creepschool, How did I forget that? 


Edit: "Les Sauveteurs du Monde" is actually "Rescue Heroes", my bad for the wrong name.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 30, 2015)

One I forgot to mention in my post one that was really good:

The Mysterious Cities of Gold
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mysterious_Cities_of_Gold



I remember watching and loving it but I don't remember what happened at the end so really want to find out.
Turns out they remade it in 2012 and it looks quite faithful to the original.


----------



## zerofalcon (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm actually re-watching the complete series, right now on season 2 episode 3, tmnt of the late eighties was a blast!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 30, 2015)

We wheren't allowed to watch cartoons! TV was only for watching the news! (and we only had antenna outside, no cable (we, had later, but childhood was then over))
We even got punished when they found out we had watched the Simon and Garfunkel live in Central park goodbye concert when it hit the TV on antenna in Europe (yes, we found the key)

So any cartoon was great when we had a change to watch some tv by the neighbours or friends (Yeah TV got locked up when my parents wheren't home)


----------



## Kamiyama (Oct 30, 2015)

I got nightmares from those bad guys that's haunting me even today when the show was aired here in early 90's.


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2015)

Let's see... some stuff that wasn't already posted... 


*La Linea. *

It's still the same as I remember it. 





Make of it what you will    



*Spartacus and the sun beneath the sea. *



Still holds up. 


*A Je To.* 

A stop-motion animated series about two guys doing home repairs. 
You wouldn't think it would be as fun as it is. 


 

Used to be funny because of silly people being silly. Watching it now, having botched improvised so many home improvements patch-up jobs, I can identify with the characters. So it holds up, but for different reasons. 


*Animaniacs. *

Animaniacs   


*Old Warner Brothers cartoons. Looney Tunes / Merrie Melodies etc. *

I'd say they're holding up. 



*Fish Police*


It's still holding _something _up


----------



## XDel (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the old Dungeons and Dragons cartoons from the early 80's hold up pretty well...
...which is why they were probably so controversial at the time.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 31, 2015)

EMP Knightmare beat me to old school Power Rangers but "Power Rangers: Lost Galaxy" is still my all time favorite of my K-12 years and YES, the show holds up. I binge watched that season a few months ago and was enjoying every bit of it. Check out the intro here:



As for the entire Power Rangers franchise, it took a brief dip with Operation Overdrive and then peaked with Power Rangers RPM (trust me its the greatest ranger season EVER... so far). After that, the show went to shit for Samurai, Super Samurai, Megaforce and Super Megaforce. Now the show is really beginning to peak again with this year's Power Rangers Dino Charge. Not to mention, Dino Charge has the best damn Go Go Power Rangers remix of all time! Watch here:



then check out the instrumental, it's a blast to listen to! *Start at 1:51* :


----------

